# Afro (Afro Samurai) vs. Kagetoki Kariya and Sara (Samurai Champloo)



## ChaochroX (Feb 20, 2007)

Kagetoki Kariya was that guy that Jin fought at the end of the series. Also if you don't know Sara is that blind chick you fought with a 3 pronged spear.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

I think Sara would give a good fight herself.

But them 2 at the same time would be too much for Afro.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 20, 2007)

I was only going to have Kagetoki as an opponent but I remembered Afro cutting a musket bullet and having the fragments shatter at one of his enemies. Also his fight with Android Afro was just nuts so I decided to make them both fight him.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 20, 2007)

Afro samurai casually yauns as he kills this person in an instant.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

ChaochroX said:


> I was only going to have Kagetoki as an opponent but I remembered Afro cutting a musket bullet and having the fragments shatter at one of his enemies. Also his fight with Android Afro was just nuts so I decided to make them both fight him.


Jin was dodging bullets too, and Kagetoki was dominating him.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Feb 20, 2007)

Afro is incredible, and he has something to fight for. These two are impressive warriors, but afro's determination is too much. It would be close though, and Afro would be pretty messed up, this goes to Afro for sure.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

Sara has pre-emptive abilities.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 20, 2007)

pfft..and others said that Sara couldn't compete with Shishio  

*ish undecided for this match


----------



## Sasori (Feb 20, 2007)

I really think that Sara could fuck with Afro by herself.

Her pre-cog is too much...it worked on Mugen who is fuckin quick, as well as unpredicatable, himself.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 20, 2007)

Sara doesn't actual have pre-cog she just has honed senses of hearing and touch that allow her to react to things faster then a person who relies on sight.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 20, 2007)

Sasori said:


> I really think that Sara could fuck with Afro by herself.
> 
> Her pre-cog is too much...it worked on Mugen who is fuckin quick, as well as unpredicatable, himself.



I'm leaning towards Sara too b/c of that..



ChaochroX said:


> Sara doesn't actual have pre-cog she just has honed senses of hearing and touch that allow her to react to things faster then a person who relies on sight.



perhaps, but by far..she is the only blind person to not get even one scratch on her ._. That's saying alot..


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 20, 2007)

oh yeah don't get me wrong Sara is some serious shit. I'm a little disappointed that we really didn't see more form Kagetoki though I mean the whole disappearing hand thing he pulled on Mugen was nuts. I would have like to have seen more from him.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 21, 2007)

ChaochroX said:


> Sara doesn't actual have pre-cog she just has honed senses of hearing and touch that allow her to react to things faster then a person who relies on sight.


Well the way it was described, she could _sense_ the life aura of people. It is from focusing on this "aura" that she could predict the actions of the person before they were made.


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 21, 2007)

To be pitted up against Sara and the Devine Hand both, the way it's stacking up I might have to get into this Afro Samurai.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 21, 2007)

> Well the way it was described, she could sense the life aura of people. It is from focusing on this "aura" that she could predict the actions of the person before they were made.


Well Afro has experience facing an opponent who knows how he's going to attack when he fought against Afro droid.


----------



## EXhack (Feb 21, 2007)

Sara only died because she let Jin do it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2007)

Afro takes this. He's number 1.


----------



## Hale (Feb 21, 2007)

I got to give this to team champloo sara would be able to give afro a good fight by herself and with kagetoki it's gonna be too much for him


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 22, 2007)

EXhack said:


> Sara only died because she let Jin do it.



Don't you mean Mugen? <_<


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 22, 2007)

Its agreed upon that the Divine hand would win alone while I also think Sara would win alone.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 22, 2007)

ChaochroX said:


> Well Afro has experience facing an opponent who knows how he's going to attack when he fought against Afro droid.


No, Afro droid just had his move set, and used this information to *expect* what moves he would do.

Sara actually predicts the moves, ie. Afro wouldn't be able to do the same thing he did to defeat Afro droid.


----------

